# King Cobras - animal planet.



## miss2 (Aug 28, 2009)

hey did anyone else watch the doco on king cobras on animal planet last night?
i dont know much at all about snakes but watching that show on them, omg wow!!!
everything about them was so fasinating, the mating, the rivarly, there eating habits.
and the fact that those 5 min old babies hold enough ven to kill, woah lol

if u didnt see it i would recomend finding it and watching it... from someone whos not a massive snake fan it was great


----------



## Mangles (Aug 28, 2009)

It is called "King Cobra and I" and has been on many times before, but is a really good show to watch. One of my favorites.


----------



## webcol (Aug 28, 2009)

King cobra's are my favourite snake, i will have to check it out


----------



## miss2 (Aug 28, 2009)

cool, i had never seen it before so though it was great!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2009)

miss as with our hot vens straight out of the egg or sac they are just as lethal as their parent ..this is a myth that alot of people think ..if its small it isnt dangerous RUBBISH same risk ...anyone ever come across a hatchie eastern brown will know it has the same attitude (if not more) as its adult form and the bites just as lethal ...


----------



## miss2 (Aug 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> miss as with our hot vens straight out of the egg or sac they are just as lethal as their parent ..this is a myth that alot of people think ..if its small it isnt dangerous RUBBISH same risk ...anyone ever come across a hatchie eastern brown will know it has the same attitude (if not more) as its adult form and the bites just as lethal ...


 
really?
so the ven doesnt need to develop or anything??? thats crazy!!


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

Romulus Whitaker as done another one on Kings since The King and I, where they tracked males and females...Both females they tracked became gravid and where both killed by other males... opens more questions than they found answers... Both these docos he has produced are the best herp docos done in recent years imo.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

There are lots of smaller creatures than baby snakes that kill people, I find it odd that people think that... Pick up a funnel web, a pretty cone shell, or a tiny irukandji and see what happens.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2009)

true Jason ..but was making the point that alot of people seem to have this thinking if its small it cant be as bad as the parent snake ..the only panic they seem to have when finding baby eastern browns in numbers is 'if mummy is still hanging around feeding her young"...not realising mummy has nothing to do with her off spring and that they are on their own from the moment they are born even in egg stage ...and the venom is just as toxic as its mummys....


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

That may be RBB, but the fangs are too small to penetrate your skin  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> That may be RBB, but the fangs are too small to penetrate your skin  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 well show me how you let baby EB's attach to your pinkie finger :lol::lol::lol:
and video it, as I would like to watch you over the next hour or so after it has let go


----------



## Just_Joshin (Aug 28, 2009)

hour or so??? give it 5 mins untreated and you'll start to see a reaction


----------



## miss2 (Aug 28, 2009)

i liked the fact that the villagers would call them to come and remove the problem snakes rather then just killing them, wish that happened in more places!

sorry about the little snake ven question - as i said i dont know a whole lot about snakes!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 28, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> hour or so??? give it 5 mins untreated and you'll start to see a reaction


 I am sadistic I want the full effect .....:lol:.....I do hope you lot know we are only joking now please dont attempt this at home :shock:


----------



## Colin (Aug 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> That may be RBB, but the fangs are too small to penetrate your skin  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



I agree with Jason..



redbellybite said:


> miss as with our hot vens straight out of the egg or sac they are just as lethal as their parent ..this is a myth that alot of people think ..if its small it isnt dangerous RUBBISH same risk ...anyone ever come across a hatchie eastern brown will know it has the same attitude (if not more) as its adult form and the bites just as lethal ...



Im no expert with vens and agree that they still have the potential to cause serious problems when really young but from what I've been told is when newborn they dont really go to bite a day or two after being born and their fangs are too small to penetrate your skin as well.. after a few days of birth though I think you probably need to be careful..

well thats what a zookeeper told me when he told me to cup both hands and close my eyes and tipped from a shoebox about a dozen or more new born rattlesnakes into my hands :lol: they were rattlling away but didnt bite me.. but after a few seconds I was looking for that box to quickly dump them back in.. just in case.. it was an awesome experience though.. 

this was at a behind the scenes AHS tour at taronga zoo back in the good old days when stuff like this happened and no one was really aware of legalities and insurance etc


----------



## AnthonyJ (Aug 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Romulus Whitaker as done another one on Kings since The King and I, where they tracked males and females...Both females they tracked became gravid and where both killed by other males... opens more questions than they found answers... Both these docos he has produced are the best herp docos done in recent years imo.



The King and I, is on all the time, its really interesting. theres also another one called Nick Baker's Weird Creatures, he does a whole episode on the GTP up north thats pretty interesting aswell.

I love animal planet.


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

Col, I was only joking , It depends alot on the species, but some species are relatively (very) quiet straight out of the egg, and some species do have very small fangs and that would reduce their effective strike rate so to speak, but still fully capable of inflicting a lethal bite.. I was bitten by a tiny elapid last week, and had to physically remove it off my finger, lucky it was only a Dwyeri... they seemingly have quite large fangs for a tiny snake :lol:


----------



## Poggle (Aug 28, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> miss as with our hot vens straight out of the egg or sac they are just as lethal as their parent ..this is a myth that alot of people think ..if its small it isnt dangerous RUBBISH same risk ...anyone ever come across a hatchie eastern brown will know it has the same attitude (if not more) as its adult form and the bites just as lethal ...


 lol i seem to find they have more attitude.. they see everything bigger as more of a threat i think


----------



## Colin (Aug 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Col, I was only joking , It depends alot on the species, but some species are relatively (very) quiet straight out of the egg, and some species do have very small fangs and that would reduce their effective strike rate so to speak, but still fully capable of inflicting a lethal bite.. I was bitten by a tiny elapid last week, and had to physically remove it off my finger, lucky it was only a Dwyeri... they seemingly have quite large fangs for a tiny snake :lol:



:lol: fair enough guys.. I guess it really depends on the species etc.. Im not advocating handing new born vens by the way.. I think they should all be handled with extreme care.. just relating a story that happened and what I was told about the rattlers by the head keeper at the time at taronga. maybe I got off lucky.. but I dont think he would have done that if there was a real risk.. well at least I hope not :lol:


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 28, 2009)

I've seen that show twice... I love those snakes  I love hearing them hiss, it sounds so cool! :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Aug 28, 2009)

Colin said:


> :lol: fair enough guys.. I guess it really depends on the species etc.. Im not advocating handing new born vens by the way.. I think they should all be handled with extreme care.. just relating a story that happened and what I was told about the rattlers by the head keeper at the time at taronga. maybe I got off lucky.. but I dont think he would have done that if there was a real risk.. well at least I hope not :lol:



Gee that must of been some time ago Colin! Just imagine if it was done these days and the media found out... I have mates that handle new born adders like lollies... not for me though, I don't want to be the "so unlucky one" .


----------



## Colin (Aug 28, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Gee that must of been some time ago Colin! Just imagine if it was done these days and the media found out... I have mates that handle new born adders like lollies... not for me though, I don't want to be the "so unlucky one" .



It was Jason. around 1991 or 1992 I think.. 
around the time when a mutual friend that is also on APS used to work as a keeper at Taronga Zoo :lol: 

It was the best time Ive ever spent at the zoo and the best behind the scenes Ive been to. we were also allowed inside the big reticulated pyhon enclosure to check them out up close.. and inside the off dispaly anaconda room where that monster used to be in the packing case on top of a spa bath.. thats the closest Ive ever been to a large anaconda without glass in between. lucky it didnt grab one of us and coil seeing we were about 18 inches to 2 feet away from its head whle it checked us out.. went inside the customs / quarantine area too which was out of bounds even then.. but it was cool having a mate with a key :lol: some boas and bull snakes in there as I remember too.. other herps at the zoo at the time were hatchie gtp's reds and yellows.. also got to handle the iguanas and heaps of other herps in those days.. those were the days mate


----------

